# repowering



## Morgigman (Apr 30, 2011)

I have some brass HO steam that need repowering. NWSL doesn't seem to have a basic can motor. Any ideas from anyone. I actually have no problem replacing with open motors, just need a source. The one I'm working on right now has a 3/4" long shaft. Can't find a replacement. Motor is shot. Also looking for a puller to remove gears from these little things.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I get all my replacement motors for brass by doing an Ebay search, I have found them in all shapes and sizes. I made my gear puller, I'm not sure who makes them?


----------



## Morgigman (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you. Actually found my nwsl puller from 40 years ago. Forgot I had it


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

post a pic of the dead motor and ill see what i got. i have a case of old open frame motors i got in a trade.


----------



## Morgigman (Apr 30, 2011)

*brass repower*

Great, I'll do that.
Thank you


----------



## Morgigman (Apr 30, 2011)

*brass repower*

Pic is attached Thanks for your help
Ben


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Dumb question, what's wrong with that motor?


----------



## Morgigman (Apr 30, 2011)

Windings and contact came apart. If it is repairable, it doesn't seem like it would be worth repairing and it is beyond my capability.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Windings are reparable, the contacts may be a problem. There are people that repair motors, maybe one of them could rebuild it?


----------



## Morgigman (Apr 30, 2011)

You don't have one like it do you?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nope, I don't have anything like that one.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I'll try again . Google cv-backshop or chino backshops. Click the e ebay member. I can't get a link to work through e -bay members.

I dealt with him directly without e bay.


----------

